# APR Stage 3 Now Available - Up to 740 HP.



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR Stage 3 ECU Upgrades are now available for the 2017-2018 2.5 TFSI EVO as found in the RS3 and TTRS. MY2019 ECUs to follow.

This stage is available for multiple setups, and are all designed around using a drop-in turbocharger upgrade. Stage 3 has specific software for the TTE700 and GTX3582 drop-in turbo upgrades. Both require a APR TCU Upgrade, race DP exhaust system, midpipes, 980cc port injectors, turbocharger inlet system, intercooler, and NGK heat range 9 (NGK-R7437-9) spark plugs gapped to 0.024" ±0.002" or 0.6mm ±0.05mm with a change interval of 10-15,000 mi or 16-24,000 km. The TTE700 requires the included wastegate actuator. The GTX3582 requires the included turbosmart wastegate actuator and MAC 3-port solenoid. A proper 500 LPH+ @ 6 bar LPPF is required to run E85, but the stock LPFP is ok for all other fuels.

The TTE700 produces 576-713 HP with 523-536 FT-LBS of torque. the GTX3582 produces 581-740 HP with 511-555 FT-LBS of torque. RHD vehicles without the turbo inlet will experience reduced output. In all cases, torque is kept flat to aid in component longevity.

This stage has a optional high and low grip modes designed to reduce wheel spin and aid in 60 FT and 0-60 times depending on surface prep. Additionally this stage is available with optional exhaust crackle modes. The more aggressive modes increase the length, duration, intensity, and operating modes of the exhaust crackle. Aggressive modes are only recommended with testpipes.

APR Stage 3 is available for 91 AKI, 93 AKI, 100 AKI, 104 AKI and E60-E85 Ethanol in North America, and 95 RON, 98 RON, 102 AKI, 104 AKI, 108 AKI and E60-E85 Ethanol in the Rest of the World.

*Dynos*



















*ALL OTHER DYNOS FOR ALL OTHER OCTANES AT THE WHEELS, CRANK, AND GAIN OVER STOCK HERE*

*Applications*


2017-2018 RS3 / TTRS
*Engines*


2.5 TFSI EVO (DAZA)
*Transmissions*


S Tronic
*Octanes*


91 AKI / 95 RON
93 AKI / 98 RON
100 AKI / 104 RON
104 AKI / 108 RON
102 RON
E60-E85
*Requirements:*


TTE Software - TTE700 Turbo with included wastegate and stock solenoid
GTX Software - SRM GTX3582 with included turbosmart wastegate and MAC 3Port
Full APR Intake/inlet System w/ correct adapter (Stock turbo inlet with reduced power)
APR Intercooler
APR Race DP / Race MP
980cc Bosch port injectors
A Proper LPFP supporting 500+ LPH @ 6 Bar is required to run Ethanol, but the stock pump can be used on other fuels.
NGK heat range 9 (NGK-R7437-9) spark plugs gapped to 0.024" ±0.002" or 0.6mm ±0.05mm with a change interval of 10-15,000 mi or 16-24,000 km.
*MAP / Sale (until 2020)*


$1,999.99 / $1,799.99 - Stock to Stage 3
$999.99 / $899.99 - Plus, Stage 1, or Stage 1+ to Stage 3
$749.99 / $674.99 - Stage 2 to Stage 3


----------

